# Replacement hooks for smithwick pro rogue



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm new to using jerkbaits for saugeye. I've had some success using the smithwick pro rogue but one of the barbs broke off when I was unhooking a fish. I replaced it with a size 6 original mustad treble but it looks like the action has changed and I haven't gotten any bites on it since I replaced it. Can anybody recommend what brand and size hooks I should use to replace the broken treble? Thanks.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

When ever I change one hook I replace them all. I had the same thing happen to some Rapalas, changed one hook and swam off center. Changed all hooks and it worked fine. Use the fine hooks. To heavy hook will throw the lure off kilter when retrieved.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Eyecrosser said:


> When ever I change one hook I replace them all. I had the same thing happen to some Rapalas, changed one hook and swam off center. Changed all hooks and it worked fine. Use the fine hooks. To heavy hook will throw the lure off kilter when retrieved.


Thanks for the reply. Your advice really helped. I bought some size 6 ultrapoint mustads. Hopefully, it'll work when I switch all the hooks.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Be careful of those fine hooks, if you get stuck they go in deep.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I put the triple grip on my Suspending Rogues. Really made a difference, plus I added some weight so it stay suspended. Some either slowly rise or sink.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. I put new hooks on it only to get a bite but missed the fish then smash it against the rocks. Now it won't swim straight . I now have no choice but to get a new rogue Haha.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Patience... side cast,not smash cast! Smithwicks aren't expensive, except the elite hand painted ones.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hahaha actually I didn't smash my lure on the follow up cast. When I pulled to dry the hook my rogue then came dislodged and then was flung back and hit the rocks. I'll have to buy new one along with a clown husky jerk later this week. I still have a super rogue I can use until then.


----------

